# Man I love this color.....



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh boy, I'm almost second guessing the re-spray of my car now...







-too much work though..
It's period correct ('86)












_Modified by Sepp at 5:07 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Sepp)*

That's not Lhasa, is it? It looks too bright.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Entwerfer des Audis)*

Oceanic Blue, I'll get a shot up of a Lhasa...those are nice too.
This is why I need 10 urQ's.
Soo many great colors...just one car for now.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Sepp)*

I do indeed like Lhasa as well, but not as much.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm not too much of a fan of the oceanic, makes the car look like anodized metal. I'd personally opt for the Lhasa between the two.
But hey, not my car, not my choice! And I'm sure you'll do good on restoring the old urq


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

I like Helios, Titan red, and I actually really really like the green color and I *DESPISE* green for almost all cars except old XKE's and other British sportscars. Oceanic blue is very nice also, but, I would take the car back to the original color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

I think Oceanic is a gorgeous color, my second favorite Type 85 color after black.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (PerL)*

I'm *really* digging that white one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*

Yeah, I'm still wondering what next.
But still planning on the original paint.
My First VAG car was in Alpine White, so I'm always partial to that color, and I think it looks really great on the earlier urQ's...









BAH!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_My First VAG car was in Alpine White, so I'm always partial to that color, and I think it looks really great on the earlier urQ's... 

Actually, the exact same here


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Yeah, I'm still wondering what next.
But still planning on the original paint.
My First VAG car was in Alpine White, so I'm always partial to that color, and I think it looks really great on the earlier urQ's...









BAH!








Did Audi offer more then one color of white back in the day? I ask this as that white Ur-Q in the picture almost has a creamier look to it than say the CE 4kq's. Maybe it is just do to the fact that the Ur-Q in the picture was probabally completly restored







This is why you need 10 Ur-Q's Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## onward (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Sepp)*

I'm partial to oceanic blue myself


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (onward)*

Nice car














I would love to have a narrow body coupe with the 10V NA and Quattro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Quattro Krant)*

i always thought mine was lhasa, but looking at that pic above... now i'm not so sure...









_Modified by mik_git at 7:36 AM 3-7-2008_


_Modified by mik_git at 7:39 AM 3-7-2008_


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (mik_git)*

I thought that your car was Helios


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Quattro Krant)*

That was my guess.
What's the paint code on the top of your boot say?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Did Audi offer more then one color of white back in the day? I ask this as that white Ur-Q in the picture almost has a creamier look to it than say the CE 4kq's. Maybe it is just do to the fact that the Ur-Q in the picture was probabally completly restored







This is why you need 10 Ur-Q's Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It appears that the ur, in the back of the line is Pearl, while the ur up torwards the front is Alpine.
Hard to say though...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_I'm sure you'll do good on restoring the old urq









Thanks,
It gets better all the time!


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
It appears that the ur, in the back of the line is Pearl, while the ur up torwards the front is Alpine.
Hard to say though...
What is the name of that green color?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_What is the name of that green color? 

Lhasa metallic somethingortheother


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (onward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onward* »_I'm partial to oceanic blue myself


















ohhh man. you're not helping..








Lovely car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (Sepp)*

Just because I'm bored, I'm going to write down all the official colors for the quattro (both US and ROW) and Sport quattro. I'm going to put these in a separate thread, so it'll be easy to find later. They will also be linked in the FAQ!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Man I love this color..... (PerL)*

I beleive the type 85 page has some color swatches etc..
I'm sure you have been to that site.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Lhasa metallic somethingortheother
Thanks. There is one for sale on 2Bennetts web page in that color, I can't believe how much I like is as I am not a green fan in the least.


----------

